# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  جداول  aspnet در sql server

## ...azade

سلام اگه امکان داره در مورد جداول  aspnet یه کم برام توضیح بدید به خصوص در مورد جدول aspnet_Applications

----------

